
The Best Marketing Resources for Startups - mildrenben
https://rrrepo.co/repo/Marketing
======
buildops
www.venture1st.com/marketing-pr/ Crossing the Chasm by Geoff Moore and the
workbook, which is much more practical

For Dev focused companies [http://www.heavybit.com/](http://www.heavybit.com/)

~~~
mildrenben
I don't think either are more practical, and cannot even find the workbook
thing.

------
zoed93
This is a great tool. Highly recommended!

